# SquareTrade lens warranty?



## iNick (Jun 18, 2011)

Just ordered a grip and a 50mm 1.8 (FINALLY :mrgreen off ebay and i was sent an email about a SquareTrade warranty for the lens. The 50 s coming from a retail store in NJ, it's brand new in box with the manufacturers warranty. Here is what the email says... 
Protect Your Canon Lens at a DISCOUNT*Because electronics, image sensors and mechanical parts can fail or go out of calibration*, many eBay users buy a SquareTrade warranty because of its low prices and 5-star service.

*SquareTrade is offering a limited-time 20% off your warranty*. For just $13.59, your valuable equipment is protected should the LCD, image sensor, flash, autofocus and exposure systems require service.

SquareTrade is the *top-selling warranty on eBay* and consistently rated 5-stars. If your item fails, they fix it or pay you the full item cost.

Warranties are only *available for a limited time* from item purchase. Learn more before the 20% off option expires.


Does anyone have any experience with this service? I know the lens is cheap in terms of build quality but from what i read most of the damage comes from dropping it and whatnot, not from normal use. Ill probably end up selling it in a year and upgrading to the 1.4 anyway but if this is a good program ill just go for it since its only $14.


Thanks guys!

-Nick


----------

